# Holy crap, I just found out my brother's cats went viral!



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

[yt]Vw4KVoEVcr0[/yt]
That's her and her kitten(not yet named kitten), we recently gave her away.
The kitten was funny and I regret not keeping him, cause if you scratch under his armpit he'll do that when asleep.
The reason why we had to give them to one of my nephew's friends is because this is her third litter and we have so many cats that there's too many mouths to feed.
Leo's second litter got a infection and died, so this litter she was a great mom to the kittens cause of the last one.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2011)

DAAWWWW


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> DAAWWWW


 I'm shocked they got 25 million views.
I VERY JELLY!


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

That was one of the cutest things I've ever seen. No wonder your cats are celebrities.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't believe you.

/thread

EDIT- Does this thread even serve a purpose? We can go to youtube to get this content. It at least belongs in Lynx Plox.


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> EDIT- Does this thread even serve a purpose? We can go to youtube to get this content. It at least belongs in Lynx Plox.


 You're right, sorry. Was distracted by the cute. Moved.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> /thread
> 
> EDIT- Does this thread even serve a purpose? We can go to youtube to get this content. It at least belongs in Lynx Plox.


 
Yea, or the tube... Hmmmm I guess I will move it to lynx plox if it's ok because there isn't much original content and there isn't much of a point.\


EDIT: DARN IT BROWDER!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

And behold, now your brother has newfound fame that will never actually be recognized by anyone.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 8, 2011)

...

My dad showed me this video.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, and I just found that vid a few days back on my friend's FB page.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2011)

Those are your brother's cats? Holy fucking shit what are the odds? Honestly...



Xenke said:


> And behold, now your brother has newfound fame that will never actually be recognized by anyone.


 
Except for the children and potheads that watch that RWJ faggot.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm shocked they got 25 million views.
> I VERY JELLY!


 
25 Million and one thanks to me.


----------

